# Afrikanische Schönheiten x 34



## krawutz (27 März 2011)

​


----------



## Punisher (27 März 2011)

danke schön


----------



## Storm_Animal (27 März 2011)

Naja wer drauf steht...trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Mars1973 (27 März 2011)

Schon schöne Bilder...


----------



## lloydd (27 März 2011)

dass neue Osten


----------



## Iberer (28 März 2011)

Mir gefällts. Bitte mehr.


----------



## flr21 (28 März 2011)

sehr schön. Dankeschön.


----------



## DerTorto (28 März 2011)

Da hab ich noch eine:
***Bild entfernt***
Aus WIKIPEDIA


----------



## tropical (28 März 2011)

ich verstehe nicht wieso die frauen hier im sommer nicht genauso rumlaufen...


----------



## Tokko (28 März 2011)

Mal was anderes.

Dankeschön fürs posten.


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (29 März 2011)

Na super, darauf haben wir ja langer warten müssen.
Warum muss ich beim Betrachten der Bilder 
unweigerlich an die legendäre Tiersendung,
"Expeditionen ins Tierreich" mit Heinz Sielmann denken ?
Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## krawutz (29 März 2011)

Master_Of_Desaster schrieb:


> Warum muss ich beim Betrachten der Bilder
> unweigerlich an die legendäre Tiersendung,
> "Expeditionen ins Tierreich" mit Heinz Sielmann denken ?



Es muss dir nicht gefallen. Aber vielleicht könntest du vor dem Schreiben das Gehirn einschalten ?!


----------



## AMUN (29 März 2011)

BLACK is beautiful  und mal was anderes 

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## neman64 (29 März 2011)

:thx: für die Schönheiten aus Afrika


----------



## raffi1975 (4 Apr. 2011)

dunkel sindse, über Schönheit kann man streiten!


----------

